# Thinkfree.com



## Timotheos (May 30, 2007)

I accidently stumbled accross thinkfree.com. 'the best online office on earth'

Havnt heard anything about this before and it looks pretty cool. Anyone use this or have any opionions on it?


----------



## fryke (May 30, 2007)

It was hip a couple of years ago. Haven't heard from it recently.


----------



## PGTips (Jun 3, 2007)

I've used it before when it was a standalone package. This was ThinkFree v2 back in 2003/4. It is a very basic office suite. Given the performance and feature set, you'd be better off with something free like NeoOffice, or Google Office if you really need an online office suite.


----------



## chevy (Jun 3, 2007)

Apparently ThinkFree let you keep you presentations on your iPod and use the iPod to project the presentations. Interesting for heavy travelers like me.


----------



## Timotheos (Jun 3, 2007)

chevy said:


> Apparently ThinkFree let you keep you presentations on your iPod and use the iPod to project the presentations. Interesting for heavy travelers like me.



...And really good for lecturures. Instead of having to lug around your laptop (not that macbooks/pros are that hard to carry anyway) you could just have your little nano. Would be pretty cool.


----------

